# Tips for breeding Angels?



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

I am having my Aunt pick up my new breeding pair of Angels on Tuesday, I am going to be breeding them....Any tips? I have talked to the guy about breeding them.....Just wondering what your guys thought and breeding tricks are for them.....And I got my old breeding pair from him, the male died  He would not eat They ate their 1st spawn of eggs....But she shovels in the food! Oh and do you think that it might be possible to get a known male together with her and maybe they will spawn? Oh and what does it mean when she wont even lay her eggs anymore? She is about 2 years old......Thanks!


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Make sure to have a few tanks for fry as the develop.

Since you have to get a new male, it's a 50/50 chance the female and male may pair up. They won't immediately pair when you introduce the two, but it's likely they could possibly pair, Just give it time.

And what do you mean "not lay her eggs anymore"?


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

What I mean is that every were I have read it says if the female looses her mate she will still lay eggs.....And she wont.....He died about 3 months ago....And yes I am 100% sure that she is the she, I watched her lay eggs the first time she had them here...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

She need a male that she likes to lay eggs. As females get older,they often lay less often. But they lay more eggs when they do. Try a new male and if she doesn't lay in a year or beats him up, try a different male. Keep the water clean and have vertical surfaces like sword leave or slate leaning against the back of the tank.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

emc7 said:


> She need a male that she likes to lay eggs. As females get older,they often lay less often. But they lay more eggs when they do. Try a new male and if she doesn't lay in a year or beats him up, try a different male. Keep the water clean and have vertical surfaces like sword leave or slate leaning against the back of the tank.


Were can I find a new male? Put a add up for a proven male angelfish?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Usually you buy a few and then wait for them to re-pair, then you give the others back.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Our locals club forum has a dating thread for single fish.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Our locals club forum has a dating thread for single fish.


Thats so cool!!!
She is in with 4 others that are a little smaller than she is.....Some days I look and she is hangin out with the white one then the next day, nothin.... :-/
My breeding pair is 2 gold marbles....He said that he was spawning with 2 females in the same tank! Maybe he will breed with my female


----------

